# Wild tine backyard buck



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Got this one yesterday. Woods were on fire! he came around 3 times before I could get shot.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow! What an interesting rack...and a nice one too. 
Can you post any more pics from different angles?


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

More pics. Thats one funky buck.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Was he retarded or just plain stupid? That's what they do when they when the rut gets goin-never know when or where they will show up! Cool lookin headgear.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

That's really cool. Congrats! Would love to see more pics as well.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

slashbait said:


> View attachment 248708
> Got this one yesterday. Woods were on fire! he came around 3 times before I could get shot.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

slashbait said:


> View attachment 248717


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats. That different rack is really neat. I have one down in the garage that is a magnificent large mass four on the right and a narley mass on the left. They are all nice and something to remind us of hunts that went right.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and suggest that this buck has suffered a bodily injury somewhere in his past. That might explain the difference between the left and right side of the racks. Or it could just be genetics, but I don't think so!

Still, heck of nice freaky rack buck! Congrats!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nothing typical on that big boy. Congratulations.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice deer. 
Had to be a roller coaster with him getting by you not once but twice. 
THIRD TIMES A CHARM!!
Congrats


----------

